# storage analyzer



## mrwes (Mar 13, 2009)

Any utilities out there that will verify storage media is okay?

Like a disk defragmenter that also identifies bad blocks on the media.
Then maps the bad blocks to a bad block file to help prevent hard disk issues.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

How about the Built-in hard drive performance test?


----------



## mrwes (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you so much. I didn't even know this one existed.
I will try it out.

Thanks again,
Wes


----------

